# Shadow's Speedway pic and ??s



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Hello all!

I've spent the last 3 months hashing out different layouts on the floor and the last week or so on my new slot table. This is the one I've more or less decided on. The end turns are the 18 inchers and the long straight is 5 feet. (Its the longest straight I can get into the space I have) I also included a couple carousels and some esses, just to make things interesting. Its certainly a far cry from the oval I was set on originally. 

I know I may have been able to cram in a couple more feet of track, but I wanted some green space for scenery and track border. I also decided against overpasses. Put in a lot of laps the last couple days and this layout's pretty fun, especially with Tjets. Its got a neat rythm.

I hope (down the road) to have power hard wired to the track. For now I've got a couple more wallwarts and terminal tracks coming, so I'll at least have one wallwart per lane happening. And of course, once things cool down a little, I'll get some kind of timing system in there. (with my Track Manager, you don't do it all at once.  ) 

Like I said, I'm more or less decided on something like this, but am still open to comments. I won't be ready to make it permanent for a little while yet, as the catch walls still need to be made, and the whole thing needs to be painted.

This pic I took tonite with a Polaroid, hence the iffy photo quality. But it gets the idea across. 

I do have pics of the table construction on my regular camera, still to be developed. Will post those later on the other thread.

Trev


----------



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

Shadowracer,
What size board did you deside on? I got this 4x16 theres only one overpass and still a bit of green to work with.

MCD4x4


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

MCD4x4 said:


> Shadowracer,
> What size board did you deside on? I got this 4x16 theres only one overpass and still a bit of green to work with. MCD4x4


Mine's only 9 by 3.5. Only way I'd get 16 feet is to put it smack in the middle of the living room!


----------



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

So whats the problem? I don't see anything?


----------



## my time (Jan 28, 2005)

*not in the living room unless........*

you are living alone! I rent a place believe it or not. married and wife thinks it is tacky. go figure?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Why are you shouting? It hurts my eyes.


----------



## my time (Jan 28, 2005)

understandable. sorry...I have found out though that, although having to spend a little bit of money, using a storage unit is not bad. I am using a 10x15 which so far has taken care of my building space, although nothing is like the living room.


----------

